# Self service



## saj_87 (Jul 4, 2016)

Hey guys, I haven't used my classic in about 3 years. I'm going to try and service my own classic. I'm just wondering how difficult it is.?

Which parts would you guys recommend changing? Or upgrading?

I really do need a new steam wand and the standard one isn't that good. Would you guys recommend the Silvia V2 or V3

And any advice on de-scaling?

Thank you so much


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

I use OUST for descaling, I get it from Wilcos, it costs £1 for 3 sachets.

I do it once a month even though I use an inline filter with a tap.

Happen to be doing it now

http://www.wilko.com/bathroom-cleaning-products/oust-descaler-all-purpose-3x25ml/invt/0064098


----------



## saj_87 (Jul 4, 2016)

Jumbo Ratty said:


> I use OUST for descaling, I get it from Wilcos, it costs £1 for 3 sachets.
> 
> I do it once a month even though I use an inline filter with a tap.
> 
> ...


stupid question here, but How do you descale it? just fill it up in the water tank and run it ?


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

the instructions are on the sachet inside the box. (if you get the same descaler as I have linked)

But, yes, you just add the solution to a half full water tank, run it through the steam wand for about 100ml, that gets it into the boiler and other parts then wait for ten minutes and keep repeating drwing through approx 100mls at ten minute intervals until the tank runs dry, then run 3 full tanks through of water. Job done.

Took me about an hour all in. I dont like to run the pump for more than 100 mls, so rest it inbetween.

I turn the machine OFF during the ten minute intervals as I dont want the solution to get too hot for too long.

I also run some of the descaler through the group head (but without the protafilter in place) Not sure whether that is advisable, but its what I do.

After you have descaled it take the shower screen and dispersion plate off and clean,, i usually find particals of scale behind the shower screen.

If you havent used your machine for a while I would take the shower screen off and the dispersion plate thats behind that, give them a good scrub.


----------

